# Vape gear used regularly for a year



## DaveH (21/2/19)

Do you regularly use a mod, atty, or vape gear and have you used it on a regular basis for the last year.

To qualify it must have been used for at least a year and at least every other day.
It can be a mod or atty or both.

Interesting to see.

Here is mine:




Two Picos, a resin and a brushed stainless steel together with two coppervape skylines both with bubble glass tank.
I have used these two setups for well over a year now, both setups are used everyday.


Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DaveH (21/2/19)

@Caramia every time I see your name I think of David Whitfield 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (21/2/19)

Sorry way off topic but I couldn't resist.
This is not just how to sing a song but to 'act' it




Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia (21/2/19)

DaveH said:


> @Caramia every time I see your name I think of David Whitfield
> 
> Dave


My name is initially derived from Morticia Addams (Addams Family), but yours is much a better depiction of me as I get older, and of all the loves lost until we all meet again.
David Whitfield had an amazing voice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Pixstar (21/2/19)

VGOD Pro 150 Mod. Used everyday for well over 2,5 years. Still going strong despite some war scars.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique (21/2/19)

Il be back when my paranormal and Juggerknot mini reach a year

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (21/2/19)

Billet Box with Exocet. Daily driver for over a year.
Original Pico Squeeze still firing like the first day.
If my RSQ was still operational I would have used that as well on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/2/19)

Great thread @DaveH 

Here are mine







I could write a page on each device. Each and every single one of them is very special to me. Most of them have the same juice loaded or are "reserved" for a particular juice profile - eg tobacco or fruity menthol.

The older ones are on the left and the newer ones on the right. Older ones have been used daily for about 4 or 5 years, newer ones less than that. But all over a year. 

From left to right

Evod1 on istick20
Subtank Mini V2 on istick50 with blue sleeve
Reo "Red" with OL16
Reo "Silver" with RM2
Reo "Black" with RM2
Lemo1 on Sig100+ with black sleeve
Rose MTL on Evic VTC Mini with black sleeve
Billet Box / Exocet
Skyline on Hotcig150
Dvarw DL on Minikin V1.5
The Evod, Subtank Mini, Reos and Lemo1 are from 2014. So nearly 5 years now. Ok, I have replaced the Evod tank about twice in 5 years because I dropped it and it cracked. But the rest have operated flawlessly for a very long time. 

Cant recall when i got the Rose MTL but its been going about 2 years or so. So too for the Billet Box and the Skyline. 

The Dvarw is the most recent one - cant remember if its a year old already but I think its probably reached a year now.

Each of these are used every day. They are in permanent rotation and are well maintained and monitored. Each one has a special place in my vape rotation and a special purpose for a particular juice or two.

Haven't bought much new gear in the past year or so - but prior to that I have tried a fair amount - and these ten are my favourites. The reason is that I really love the vape I get from these devices and feel that I understand them well. They have also proved to be very reliable. I have a few drippers for juice tasting but they aren't used daily for workhorse vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (21/2/19)

My long standing buddies

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (21/2/19)

All day, everyday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (21/2/19)

That Zeus has served you well @Alex !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/2/19)

Adephi said:


> Billet Box with Exocet. Daily driver for over a year.
> Original Pico Squeeze still firing like the first day.
> If my RSQ was still operational I would have used that as well on a daily basis.


 What happened to the rsq? I use mine permanently and has taken a few knocks, juice spills etc and it feels indistructable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (21/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What happened to the rsq? I use mine permanently and has taken a few knocks, juice spills etc and it feels indistructable.



Dropped it one night and didn't want to fire after that. Took it to an electrician and he fixed it. But few months after that it started giving the "no atomizer" error. So thought to just retire it and get a new mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/2/19)

Silver said:


> Great thread @DaveH
> 
> Here are mine
> 
> ...


Blikkies, do you vape 1L juice a day

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (21/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Blikkies, do you vape 1L juice a day



Lol, no

I vape about 5-10ml per day. Most of my devices are lower powered and dont chug through much juice. And the juices in those devices are all higher nic - so I dont need a heck of a lot of toots to keep me happy. Some of the devices only need refilling once a week.

I vape a few toots on one, then a few toots on another - I like to vary the vape all the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (21/2/19)

Silver said:


> Lol, no
> 
> I vape about 5-10ml per day. Most of my devices are lower powered and dont chug through much juice. And the juices in those devices are all higher nic - so I dont need a heck of a lot of toots to keep me happy. Some of the devices only need refilling once a week.
> 
> I vape a few toots on one, then a few toots on another - I like to vary the vape all the time.



I also only go through about 6-8ml p/day, one of the many benefits of 18mg juice. But I only have one flavour, the 

 

are only dispensed in the evenings while watching Netflix.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dooky (21/2/19)

Swag with a serpent mini 22 that has been with me since Jan 2017

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/2/19)

Alex said:


> I also only go through about 6-8ml p/day, one of the many benefits of 18mg juice. But I only have one flavour, the
> 
> 
> 
> are only dispensed in the evenings while watching Netflix.


Great, did not know you can vape this Omega fish oils, going to try it over weekend. Does it taste like hake, kingklip or snoek?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/19)

Two vape items I have used for a year and every day of that year is Red Pill and a Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/19)

Where it all started, from about July 2017 my Pico, still going as strong as day one. It usually sports a Serpent Mini, but the 2 Serpents move between the 3 Pico’s. Seeing @DaveH delivery today I think I need more of them.



Each day, every day, a bit more battle scarred than when I got it, but happily chugging along without fail the Therions 75 with a Coppervape Skyclone, my day to day go to for satisfaction.



And my first car mod, more than a year old, and also my first squonker, now one of many. One of my all time favorites, especially with the Gasmods Nixon on, I’m much cleaner when arriving anywhere than before, due to no oversquonking.



And then every night my before I go to bed vape, Dagger mod with a Siren 2 attached these days and a nice @GSM500 Pied Piper Redwood in there to fully relax and shut down with a smile on my dial.



Wanted to add the mechs, the Reo’s and the BB’s, but not used each and every day, and the pipes neither, so will save them for the updated show your vape family photo. Just waiting for something from Customs!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Pixstar (22/2/19)

Dooky said:


> Swag with a serpent mini 22 that has been with me since Jan 2017


Ah the SM22 another favourite, used daily too.


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/2/19)

My Manta RTA. Been using it every single day since I got it almost 2 years ago. Had to replace the glass twice already and some grub screws, but she just keeps on going and outperforming almost every other tank I have bought since.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/19)

I vape like @Silver. Many devices with different juices, rotating all the time.

My real workhorses nowadays, a few days shy of one year in use, are the Vandyvape *Pulse 80W*s with Vapelfly *Galaxies bf rdta*s. They carry established ADVs and EDVs. 





More as a side dish, but still with ADVs are my *Pico*s with MTL *Dvarw*s and *Skyline*s. The Picos going strong for almost 3 years now and the atomizers for more than a year.









My *Reo*s, all with *OL16*s, have been in use for more than 4 years. Used mainly to test drive new DIY juices and for overseas trips, being super reliable and not needing rewicking with ceramic wicks.





Somewhat neglected and used now and then for out and about, the *Billet Box*es with *Exocet*s have been used for around 2 years now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## CaliGuy (25/2/19)

Glad to see so many Pico & Dvarw MTL setups because that’s my favourite combo and also my daily carry. 

Mine is not a year old yet but it’s on me at all times with the rest of my vape gear just there as a side show. Plus the Pico has a purchase back story to it, so I cherish it even more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (26/2/19)

DaveH said:


> Do you regularly use a mod, atty, or vape gear and have you used it on a regular basis for the last year.
> 
> To qualify it must have been used for at least a year and at least every other day.
> It can be a mod or atty or both.
> ...


My SXMini Q class and OBS Engine ,every day rain or shine.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Humbolt (26/2/19)

My die hard VooPoo drag and Manta RTA.
Replaced the glass too many times to count, but will not replace her. 
And the drag just keeps chugging along flawlessly even though the paint is looking worse for wear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

